# Refund if you withdraw?



## kh84 (Sep 4, 2016)

We lodged our PMV about 3 weeks ago, if we withdraw it now before it goes to a case officer can we get a refund? As fate would have it, my husbands dream job has pretty much landed in his lap but it's in the UK so now we are torn between here and there! He's waited years for an opportunity like this, we've been so excited about moving back to Australia so this spanner couldn't have come at the worse time!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> We lodged our PMV about 3 weeks ago, if we withdraw it now before it goes to a case officer can we get a refund?


Not unless the visa applicant is dead.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Refund! I thought Billy Connelly was funny.

Even if dead it is not simply.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

You get your money back if the application was invalid or if the minister caps an ceases you. In the latter case you are taken not to have made an application.


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

It is possible to get a refund if the application lodged due to a mistake by the visa applicant and subsequently withdrawn in writing.



kh84 said:


> We lodged our PMV about 3 weeks ago, if we withdraw it now before it goes to a case officer can we get a refund? As fate would have it, my husbands dream job has pretty much landed in his lap but it's in the UK so now we are torn between here and there! He's waited years for an opportunity like this, we've been so excited about moving back to Australia so this spanner couldn't have come at the worse time!


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

By the way, refund request form (form 1424) has detailed circumstances may be eligible for a refund.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Visa Expert Australia said:


> It is possible to get a refund if the application lodged due to a mistake by the visa applicant and subsequently withdrawn in writing.


Form 1424 Refund request does seem to say that, but other information states the following:

You may request a refund of the visa application charge, however there are very limited circumstances where the visa application charge must be refunded. 
These include the following:
_your application is made because of a mistake made by the department._

The visa application charge may be refunded, if the visa application is made because of a mistake by the applicant, for example the visa applicant mistakenly applies for the wrong type of visa.

A refund will *not be given* in situations where you subsequently decide that the visa application was a 'mistake' because, for example you:
change your mind about continuing the application


----------



## kh84 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for all your replies. He's decided to say no to the job, hopefully an opportunity like this will pop up again in the near future. He's naturally a little disappointed but the reasons for moving our family back to Australia will still be there so we will continue on as we were!


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

There is no legislative definition of 'made a mistake', that is why some applicants been given a refund for their VAC for ENS applications, even after the nomination been refused, to my knowledge, but some were unsuccessful.

We will never know it is possible if don't try.



JandE said:


> Form 1424 Refund request does seem to say that, but other information states the following:
> 
> You may request a refund of the visa application charge, however there are very limited circumstances where the visa application charge must be refunded.
> These include the following:
> ...


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

In your original post, you mention that you applied for a PMV - Prospective Marriage Visa - but you also refer to your partner as your husband. Are you already married? 

Not sure that that would qualify as a "mistake by the applicant" in applying for the wrong visa?? 

Sorry about the job. Hopefully there will be other awesome opportunities when you get to Australia!


----------



## kh84 (Sep 4, 2016)

KofteQueen said:


> In your original post, you mention that you applied for a PMV - Prospective Marriage Visa - but you also refer to your partner as your husband. Are you already married?
> 
> Not sure that that would qualify as a "mistake by the applicant" in applying for the wrong visa??
> 
> Sorry about the job. Hopefully there will be other awesome opportunities when you get to Australia!


Apologies! I thought PMV was Partner Migration Visa!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought PMV was Partner Migration Visa! 

Well that is a mistake. lol


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

ampk said:


> I thought PMV was Partner Migration Visa!
> 
> Well that is a mistake. lol


I'm no RMA - so I don't know for sure that PMV is for prospective marriage visa. I've just seen it used in that context a lot on this forum!!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Was not trying to offend, but I have never known anyone even use PMV as Partner Migration Visa.

It is a first for me, but will now keep it in mind - that is what some might think it is.

I guess I expect most actually read most of the Partner Migration Booklet, and would then understand partner visa migration (married/defacto or PMV).


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

KofteQueen said:


> I'm no RMA - so I don't know for sure that PMV is for prospective marriage visa. I've just seen it used in that context a lot on this forum!!


I've always considered and used PMV for Prospective Marriage Visa for PMV, but have seen one other person use it in the same way as you.

Everyone who has applied for the PMV will automatically think Prospective Marriage Visa.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

You're not the first person to make that mistake on this forum.


----------

